# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành > Mac OS - English Room >  How to Prioritize Ethernet Over Wi-Fi on Mac OS X

## nuochoaparis

By default, if you have an OS X device that’s connected to both Ethernet and Wi-Fi, it should prioritize the Ethernet connection over the Wi-Fi one. Sometimes it gets wonky though, in which case you’ll always be on Wi-Fi no matter what.

How do you fix such an issue? The steps are actually quite simple. First, launch *System Preferences* (using Spotlight is fastest), then select *Network*:



At the bottom left of that window, look for the gear icon with the down arrow. Click on it to open the menu, then select *Set Service Order*:



Here you can drag-and-drop each item to change the priority order of your internet connections. Move Ethernet to the top to get the system to always use Ethernet over Wi-Fi when both are active. Wi-Fi will be a backup.

*Click OK and then Apply and you’re done!*

This is especially useful for when your Wi-Fi is unstable, but it’s also a good solution when your Wi-Fi is slow in general and there’s nothing you can do to improve the speed — when even this trick won’t work!

*Do you have any other kinds of internet trouble on Mac OS X? Tell us about it in the comments, along with any solutions you may have.*

----------

